# Low cost basic permitting software?



## MikeC (Jun 16, 2022)

The title pretty much says it all.  I have been working for a municipality my entire career, but have recently decided to branch out at the request of some local townships who are losing their third-party inspection service because the guy is retiring.

We are an extremely rural area and there was only one inspection service who even gave the township where I live a quote and the fees there 3x what the outgoing service was charging (likely due to travel distance & time).   This made me begin to think I need to step up and help as well as there being a potential for a little bit of added income.

Based on my research, I am thinking that I will be issuing less than 100 permits per year between several municipalities.  All of these municipalities are still operating in the 20th century when it comes to info technology.  What I am looking for is software to be able to create permits, tract inspections, and issue certificates of occupancy.  A quick google search showed me a whole bunch of government based multi-purpose system, but nothing like the simple program I am looking for.  A web-based program would be even better because I could make entries in the field (with the exception of the few areas that don't have cellular service).


----------



## Joe.B (Jun 16, 2022)

We are currently moving on to a more modern, web-based system called OpenGov, not cheap though, and customized. You might check out MyGov because I think they have a cheap version for just what you described. Our current system is a "home-built" system using MS Access and it's cheap, out-of-the-box, but someone who knows what they're doing would have to build it from scratch.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 16, 2022)

my government online out of Louisiana


----------



## ICE (Jun 17, 2022)

MikeC said:


> All of these municipalities are still operating in the 20th century


The price of the permits is probably based on 1900's construction cost.  Less than 100 permits per year would make it difficult to justify a software program.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 17, 2022)

> ICE said:
> 
> 
> > The price of the permits is probably based on 1900's construction cost.  Less than 100 permits per year would make it difficult to justify a software program.


The exact reason that I said low cost and basic.  Being that I am still working 40 hours per week at my full-time job, I am just looking for a way to keep things easy and organized.  I have been reviewing the outgoing service's fees.  My overhead will likely completely wipe out the income from one township.  Residential permits are 204 + 0.30 per square foot for a new home.  Decks are 94 + 0.05 per square foot.  Add 30% to that if a there will be a roof.  Obviously commercial permits are significantly more.  The township to the east of me seems to always have some type of development going on, so I'm guessing that is his money maker.  I'm currently in talks with them and they seem to really like the idea of me being local.  I really need to lock them in because most other townships are completely residential with the exception of their volunteer fire department and government office building.


----------



## ICE (Jun 17, 2022)

You will be the permit clerk, inspector and building official.  Maybe in charge of planning as well as code enforcement.  Your duties will expand with time.  Get CPR training now.

You have been in this game for a long time so nothing I say is a surprise.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Aug 10, 2022)

We created our own permitting software based on Access Database. Our IT makes it connect to county records so after entering an address, it brings in owner information. After that, it is fill in the blank and check box situations. Certificate of Occupancy form are auto filled after a completion inspection is entered. Also generates a report for permits that have not had inspections for longer than 90 day period and which have actually expired based on time. Check with your IT guy and see if they have ideas.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Aug 31, 2022)

We use PermitLink and it is fairly popular online option in this area.  It would do everything you are asking.  Their customer service is very good and for small municipalities, they have an option that I think is still $10/permit.  Here is the link:  https://www.permitlinkusa.com/


----------



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2022)

Government Permitting Software - Land Management and more
					

No upfront cost government software that provides a complete Permitting, Planning and Zoning, Code Enforcement and more software solution.




					www.mygovernmentonline.org
				




They are a government agency so there is no bidding, you just sign an interlocal agreement.  They issue permits for a living and developed this software so they know the pitfalls since this is what they do just like us.  Very inexpensive


----------



## patrickjames (Sep 20, 2022)

City Tech Solutions


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 21, 2022)

100 permits per year?  Paper and pen. Scan approved plans and save.


----------

